# Sound Problem with snd_hda & Pin config



## cr4ckerjack (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi there!
I have a problem getting my sound to work with my macbook 5.2 and FreeBSD 9.1.
Out of the box I have no sound at all. What I did so far is reading the man page of snd_hda and making adjustments to /boot/device.hints.
My output of dmesg in verbose mode concerning pin config is here: http://pastebin.com/ywjd8Ed8
These are my adjustements to /boot/device.hints: http://pastebin.com/U09P1B32
Whithout 
	
	



```
hint.hdaa.0.gpio_config="0=set"
```
 I have no sound at all. What's this option really for? I didn't understand the part about it in the man pages.
What works is the sound via headphones and the microphone. The Speakers however remain silent. Any idea/mistake you can find in my /boot/device.hints?
(I don't need Line In/Out and all the rest - only speakers, headphones and microphone)


----------



## zspider (Jan 7, 2013)

Try,


```
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid20.config="as=1 seq=15"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid26.config="as=1 seq=15" / hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid24.config="as=1 seq=15"  (you may need to try both)
```

If that does not work, try getting the snd_hda kernel module from 9.0 and loading it, worked for me.


----------

